# Hello from a newbie



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello to you all,

I am new to this forum but not to Portugal, It is a great idea to have places like this to help smooth the relocation process.
Hopefully i can be of some help but in the meantime going to spend a while searching all the threads.
Anyone who is thinking about it my advice would be - do it , and anyone that's done it would hopefully say the same !
Be Lucky 
Bart n Caz residing in Peniche 
Living it large on the Silver coast!


----------



## chrisr.photographs (Oct 22, 2008)

bart n caz said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> I am new to this forum but not to Portugal, It is a great idea to have places like this to help smooth the relocation process.
> Hopefully i can be of some help but in the meantime going to spend a while searching all the threads.
> ...


I was wondering if maybe you could help me out at all. I'm considering a move from The US to Portugal. would you be able to give me any advice on the steps I would have to take so that when I move there I'll be able to get a job and whatnot. Thanks much for your help!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Are you American? Is there any possibility of you getting a European passport? If not, you will have to go to your nearest Portuguese embassy or consulate and apply for a visa. Explain that you intend to seek work here.
Good luck
James


----------

